# Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee



## Renke92 (1. November 2005)

Hi Boardies !!!|wavey:  Mein Hausgewässer ist die Sorpe!!
     Ich fange da meist Barsche vom Ufer aus aber ich habe auch schon ne Forelle auf ein Wobbler gefangen es war aber leider eine Bachforelle!!!:k 
Möcht aber ma Seeforellen fangen !!!Kann mir einer Tipps geben welche Köder ich nehme und Stellen sagen wo welche sind ??? Soll ich vom Boot aus angeln oder vom Ufer???;+ 

                        Bedanke mich jetzt schon im vorraus für Antworten!!!|laola: |jump: 
                          Renke92


----------



## vertikal (1. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

Hi Renke 92,

hast dir ja einiges vorgenommen, an der Sorpe. Renken, Barsche, Seeforellen...........

Weisst du, es gibt ne Menge Leute, die sich in jahrelanger geduldiger Kleinarbeit die Sorpe erarbeitet haben. Ich glaube kaum, das von denen einer Interesse daran hat, einem ihnen unbekannten Angler ihre Geheimnisse offenzulegen!

Mal einen Tip für den Anfang: Kauf dir ein Ruderboot und vergisss die Uferangelei. Die dann folgenden Kontakte zu anderen Bootsanglern bringen dich in jedem Fall weiter.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

Um diese Jahreszeit vom Ufer... vergiss es. Maximal im Frühjahr machbar.

Ich würd für den Anfang ne kleiinere Renke am Stockersystem o.ä. schleppen. Die Seeforellen dürften aber schon wieder recht tief stehen. Ansonsten geb ich Vertikal Recht, die selbst erarbeiteten Fische sind irgendwie die schönsten.

Auf Ansage wirst Du auch keine fangen können. Da verbringen selbst Experten so einige h bzw. Tage für.

@ Vertikal
Kein Grund gleich 13Jährige zusammenzufalten 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## vertikal (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vertikal
> Kein Grund gleich 13Jährige zusammenzufalten
> Just Monsters
> Holger




Hi Gerätefetischist,

kannst es mir glauben: Wenn ich jemanden zusammenfalte, sieht das anders aus!
Wollte dem Jungen nur deutlich klarmachen, dass es 1. keine Patentrezepte gibt für den Fang von Renken, Barschen, Seeforellen etc. nach dem Motto "man nehme....." und zweitens das Ganze einen Lernprozess darstellt, den man sich erarbeiten muss, und der im übrigen auch Spaß macht, frei nach dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel". Im Übrigen sind wir uns ja schon mal in der Bootsbenutzung einig - ist doch auch schon was.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Renke92 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

vertikal ich hab schon lange ein boot und der andere zusammenfalten she ich als beleidigung und wo her wills du wissen das ich 13  bin das soll nicht mein geburtsdatum sein sonder meine glückszal ich dachte mir geben dann ein paar nette mal schöne antworten und nich solche die man als beleidigung sehen könnte.


----------



## vertikal (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



			
				Renke92 schrieb:
			
		

> vertikal ich hab schon lange ein boot und der andere zusammenfalten she ich als beleidigung und wo her wills du wissen das ich 13 bin das soll nicht mein geburtsdatum sein sonder meine glückszal ich dachte mir geben dann ein paar nette mal schöne antworten und nich solche die man als beleidigung sehen könnte.




Hi Renke92,

hol doch mal Luft zwischendurch!

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du 13 Jahre alt bist, sondern mein Vorredner.
Wenn du mein Posting als Beleidigung auffasst, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, tut's mir leid.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Renke92 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

zusammen


----------



## Renke92 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

zusammen falten nehme ich als beleidigung auf vertikal bei


----------



## Renke92 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

gerätefetischist muss ich mich


----------



## nikmark (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

@ Renke92

Ich glaube nicht, das Vertikal Dich in irgendeiner Form beleidigen wollte. Nur ist die Sorpe ein so grosses Gewässer, das man unmöglich allgemeingültige Tips geben kann. Ich glaube, er wollte Dich mit seiner Antwort dazu anregen, es wirklich (das beinhaltet halt viele Nackenschläge) millimeterweise voararbeitend zu versuchen. Denn mit den den besten Tips wirst Du an der Sorpe nichts fangen, wenn du sie nicht liest wie ein Buch ! ....und das beginnst Du ja auch nicht auf der letzten Seite und legst es dann weg  

Nikmark


----------



## Renke92 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

ok vertikal aber ich würd mal gerne wissen ob du ein echolot hast


----------



## vertikal (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> @ Renke92
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, das Vertikal Dich in irgendeiner Form beleidigen wollte. Nur ist die Sorpe ein so grosses Gewässer, das man unmöglich allgemeingültige Tips geben kann. Ich glaube, er wollte Dich mit seiner Antwort dazu anregen, es wirklich (das beinhaltet halt viele Nackenschläge) millimeterweise voararbeitend zu versuchen. Denn mit den den besten Tips wirst Du an der Sorpe nichts fangen, wenn du sie nicht liest wie ein Buch ! ....und das beginnst Du ja auch nicht auf der letzten Seite und legst es dann weg
> 
> Nikmark



Hi Markus,

wenigstens einer, der mich versteht!!!
Schöne Grüße,
Frank


----------



## vertikal (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



			
				Renke92 schrieb:
			
		

> ok vertikal aber ich würd mal gerne wissen ob du ein echolot hast



Hi Renke92,

ja sicher. Ohne Echolot geht auf der Sorpe fast garnichts. Nicht unbedingt, um die Fische zu finden (außer bei Renken, die such ich per Echolot), sondern um zu wissen, in welcher Tiefe ich mich aufhalte und um die Bodenstruktur zu sehen.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Renke92 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

Ich endschuldige mich für meine wut eben und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bald mal auf der sorpe und für deine nächsten angeltage PETRI HEIL
Danke noch das mit dem Echolot das konte ich gut für mein Wissen gebrauchen! 
                          Gruß Renke92


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



> wo her wills du wissen das ich 13 bin das soll nicht mein geburtsdatum sein sonder meine glückszal



Sorry, mein Fehler. Hatte ich bei Beruf=Schüler nur getippt.



> Wollte dem Jungen nur deutlich klarmachen, dass es 1. keine Patentrezepte gibt für den Fang von Renken, Barschen, Seeforellen etc. nach dem Motto "man nehme....." und zweitens das Ganze einen Lernprozess darstellt, den man sich erarbeiten muss



Ja, das ist leider wahr. Die Talsperren sind recht schwer am Anfang zu befischen, da der gesamte Fischbestand viel wandert. Für meinen ersten Massigen Hecht hab ich an unserer Klitzekleinen Sperre nach 2 Jahren gefangen. Und die war nur 500m den Berg rauf, ich also dementsprechend oft da. Die Sperren sind aber in den Fischwanderungen zumindest Ähnlich.

Na dafür klappte die Seeforelle an der Bigge an meinem 1. Angeltag beim Versuchsbarschblinkern an 20er schnur. Nen blindes Huhn... (Ich oder der Fisch lass ich offen. )
Ich würd hier auch keine Patentrezepte veröffentlichen wenn ich ehrlich bin (wenn es diese denn mal gäbe) Denn erfolgversprechende Strategieen fischen sich auch recht schnell kaputt aufgrund des Klaren Wassers sind die Fische sehr misstrauisch, zumindest in den Flacheren Bereichen. 
Wenn da jeder dann meine/unsere Vorarbeit aberntet u. kaputtfischt... ne, das muss nicht sein, da bleiben die Eingeweihten lieber unter sich.

Kann daher auch nur zum Echolot Raten, sonst sucht man sich anfangs tot. Mit Echo hab ich mich jedenfalls oft sehr gewundert, wo die Fische stehen. Meist viel tiefer als der Uferangler je vermuten würde. Ich suche auch noch andere Fische damit. Hechte lassen sich so oft auch lokalisieren. Die sind für gewöhnlich in einer Tiefenschicht mit 2m Spielraum. Runde Rudern bis man einige Echos hatte. Dann muss man sich nur nen entsprechend tiefen Grund suchen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## vertikal (2. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



			
				Renke92 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich endschuldige mich für meine wut eben


Hi Renke 92,

alles klar - kein Problem. Im Moment scheint das Angeln auf der Sorpe besonders schwer zu sein. Die Renken sind nur in sehr kleinen Trupps zu finden und kaum zu fangen (vielleicht stell ich mich auch nur zu blöd an?). Die Räuber gehen langsam immer tiefer. Vielleicht versuchst du es demnächst, wenn's mal kälter wird, vom Boot im Vorbecken. Dann steht der Fisch ziemlich gedrängt an der tiefsten Stelle vor dem Damm auf rund 10 Meter Tiefe. Beim Zocken kannst du dann schöne Barsche, und mit etwas Glück, auch den ein oder anderen Zander fangen.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## basswalt (3. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*

ein boot ist natürlich ein riesen vorteil. am südost ufer des neuenburgersees (230 qkm) geht ohne boot auch einfach gar nichts. wie sieht das denn bei euch so aus mit den schonzeiten von seeforelle und renken. bei uns haben beide schonzeit. 
die besten erfolge auf seeforelle hatte ich meistens im winter mit perlmutt -spangen.


----------



## vertikal (3. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Köder  benutze ich für Seeforellen am Sorpesee*



			
				basswalt schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das denn bei euch so aus mit den schonzeiten von seeforelle und renken. bei uns haben beide schonzeit.



Hi basswalt,

renkentechnisch leben wir Sorpeangler (noch) im Schlaraffenland. Keine Schonzeit, kein Mindestmaß, keine Mitnahmebeschränkung! Das Gute daran: Der Ruhrverband, dem die Talsperren im Sauerland gehören, hat einen hauptberuflichen Fischmeister angestellt, der die Talsperren bewirtschaftet. Habe letztens mal einen Vortrag von ihm gehört, der sehr interessante Details enthielt. Demnach hat er einen sehr guten Überblick über die Fischbestände in den Talsperren und steuert über entsprechende Besatzmaßnahmen das Ganze sehr professionell. Vor knapp drei Jahren wurden von ihm Renken per Netz abgefischt, da sie zu verbutten drohten. Seit dem haben die Durchschnittsgrößen deutlich zugenommen. Sollte der Bestand auf Grund der starken Befischung (hab schon 60 Boote auf Renkenjagd gezählt) zurückgehen, wird wohl eine Mitnahmebeschränkung eingeführt.
Die Seeforellen unterliegen der üblichen Forellenschonzeit. Sie sind in der Sorpe sehr gut vertreten und kommen auch in hohen Gewichten vor (die Größte in diesem Jahr bekannt gewordenen Seefoelle wog 22 Pfund!). In dem glasklaren Wasser sind die scheuen Burschen aber schwer zu befischen. Die meisten werden wohl kurz nach der Schonzeit von einigen Spezialisten beim Schleppen gefangen. Hier und da geht auch mal eine auf einen ausgelegten (toten) Köderfisch. Beim Renkenfische hab ich auch schon einige gefangen, bin aber noch nie über das Mindestmaß von 50 cm hinausgekommen. Im Bild mal eine 38er Renke und eine 48er Seeforelle.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------

